# Offroad lights finally wired....



## Desert Dawg (Nov 25, 2010)

Got my PIAAs connected, finally, so thought I would post a couple:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Looks good. 

Not being a stalker, but I know exactly where those pictures were taken. Albuquerquean here. Have a sopapilla burger with red for me at Casa de Benavidez.


----------



## Desert Dawg (Nov 25, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Not being a stalker, but I know exactly where those pictures were taken. Albuquerquean here. Have a sopapilla burger with red for me at Casa de Benavidez.


hehe....yeah, the mountains give it away. Oh man, Casa de Benavdez! I am overdue to go back there.


----------

